# Cupcake Bath Bomb Recipe???? Soap Icing?



## bathtalk (Jul 30, 2009)

I love to make bath bombs & I'd like to venture off onto beautiful little cupcake bath bombs.  So I know how to make the base, but I'm confused on the "icing" part. 

Does anyone have a no fail recipe for the icing part without meringue or SLS/SLSa????  I was thinking there must be a way to use whipped soap or something, but I can't figure out how to make it hard as a rock LOL 

Any help would be great!!! Thanks much!


----------



## CarmenJean (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I am shocked!! I've just been trawling the forum and the internet on this exact subject!! I was just about to post almost exaclty the same question!

I don't want to use a pre-made base, and M&P just isn't an option for me. So I too would love to know how to make the frosted tops. Please?


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 30, 2009)

bathtalk said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a no fail recipe for the icing part without meringue or SLS/SLSa????  I was thinking there must be a way to use whipped soap or something, but I can't figure out how to make it hard as a rock LOL



Are you wanting to make a bath bomb base and soap icing using whipped soap?


----------



## bathtalk (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah I'm looking to make the tops with some sort of soap top....but not including SLS/SLSa is a must....I know how to make whipped soap, but I have no idea how to make it harden?


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 30, 2009)

I made soap cupcakes with whipped soap using this technique and piped the soap from a pastry bag on top.  Super easy.

http://nizzymoulds.com/Whipped/index.htm

These are my soap cupcakes. 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11522&highlight=cupcakes 

I am not sure how whipped soap would stick to a bath bomb, but it stuck to my soap just fine, a month later so far.

Does this help?

ETA:  It is hard, too, because of the hard oils.


----------



## bathtalk (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks so much!  This helps greatly   You're the best!!!!


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 30, 2009)

Good luck!   :wink: 

I really hope to see pics when you have done this!!!


----------



## CarmenJean (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, I saw this site before this thread was started, and I have been on it most of the night. I still can't really get my head around it.

Are the oils whipped up before the lye is put in? And are the oils unmelted?  If so, my coconut oil is quite hard - I have to cut it with a very sharp knife before melting for normal soap making. How on earth am I to whip it?? and the palm oil's not far behind.  Bit confoosed here.  :?


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 31, 2009)

CarmenJean said:
			
		

> Okay, I saw this site before this thread was started, and I have been on it most of the night. I still can't really get my head around it.
> 
> Are the oils whipped up before the lye is put in? And are the oils unmelted?  If so, my coconut oil is quite hard - I have to cut it with a very sharp knife before melting for normal soap making. How on earth am I to whip it?? and the palm oil's not far behind.  Bit confoosed here.  :?



Your Lye solution needs to be chilled.  I put mine in the freezer.

This is from Nizzy's site mentioned above:

"Whip up the harder oils till they are soft and fluffy, then add the softer oils and whip it up again. The mix may look a little soft but  lastly add the 'chilled' caustic soda/water mix slowly and carefully. Slow the mixer down to add this and add in small amounts.  The soft mix will firm up again after adding the caustic soda/water mix. I give it a good whipping again then its ready to colour and fragrance." 

Read through this tutorial
http://nizzymoulds.com/Whipped/index.htm

Does this help???


----------



## CarmenJean (Jul 31, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Does this help???



Very much so!!! Thank you!!

Somehow, I managed to miss that bit, but I've been reading, and re-reading the WHOLE site today, and I _think_ I understand what she's getting at. I think what threw me, was the fact that she was making bars with this mix - but then I saw the section on the frosting, and a lot started to make sense.  I need to read new things a few times before I manage to take it all in, and in typical style, I'm trying to fly before I can crawl! LOL!  :roll:


----------



## SimplyE (Aug 2, 2009)

CarmenJean said:
			
		

> SimplyE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is actually much easier than you think and than it sounds!


----------

